# Welches war euer Lieblings Kinofilm im Jahre 2009?



## Droyale (2. Januar 2010)

Ich fand The Hangover einfach Genial.

Und ihr?


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Januar 2010)

*ins richtige Forum schieb*


----------



## Bloodletting (2. Januar 2010)

Da ich nur bei einem Film war: 2012


----------



## marion9394 (2. Januar 2010)

Platz 1: Star Trek, Platz 2: Gran Torino und 3. Twilight - definitiv ;D

edit: hangover hab ich mir zugelegt weil es ja der film des jahres sein sollte... hmmm nicht mein humor ich musste nicht wirklich lachen :/ ich glaube ich hab einen seltsamen humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Hangover ist definitiv geil. Das Ende ist einzigartig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tikume (2. Januar 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> edit: hangover hab ich mir zugelegt weil es ja der film des jahres sein sollte... hmmm nicht mein humor ich musste nicht wirklich lachen :/ ich glaube ich hab einen seltsamen humor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ging mir ähnlich. Er hatte zwar einige skurile Szenen aber so toll fand ich ihn nicht.


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. Januar 2010)

Für mich Gran Torino...Clint Eastwood ist halt immer noch die Coolness in Person^^


----------



## Independent (2. Januar 2010)

Zombieland


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Januar 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Zombieland


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Avatar


----------



## Qonix (2. Januar 2010)

Ganz klar Watchmen.

Der genialste Film den ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## Nagostyrian (4. Januar 2010)

Wachtmen leider nich im Kino gesehen, gehört aber dazu!
Star Trek und 2012 auch.


----------



## Haxxler (5. Januar 2010)

Watchmen, Avatar und Inglourious Basterds natürlich. Wenn Waltz keinen Oscar bekommt, fange ich den dritten Weltkrieg an!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Januar 2010)

also ich könnt mich echt nicht entscheiden zwischen Hangover und Watchmen (wobei ZOmbieland auch geil war :/) 

Avatar war halt optisch (wegen 3D) der beste :/

hach so schwierig :/


----------



## Samiona (5. Januar 2010)

Ganz eindeutig Inglorious Basterds. Tarantino bleibt einfach THE MASTER!


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Januar 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ganz klar Watchmen.
> 
> Der genialste Film den ich je gesehen habe.




Da muss ich dir zustimmen. Einfach ein genialer Film.



Samiona schrieb:


> Ganz eindeutig Inglorious Basterds. Tarantino bleibt einfach THE MASTER!



Naja. Dem kann ich persönlich nicht so zustimmen. Meiner Meinung nach Tarantinos schwächstes Werk seit langem. Seine Klassiker sind deutlich besser und ich fand gegenüber den anderen Filmen im Jahre 2009 konnten die Bastards nicht wirklich was zeigen. Schade eigentlich. Hätte mehr erwartet.


----------



## Yaglan (6. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Transformers und Avatar




Transformers fand ich ziemlich mies. Die Transformers waren mehr als lieblos fand ich.
Hm ich überlege grad in welchen Film ich noch dieses jahr war anstatt Avatar......


----------



## Haxxler (7. Januar 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Naja. Dem kann ich persönlich nicht so zustimmen. Meiner Meinung nach Tarantinos schwächstes Werk seit langem. Seine Klassiker sind deutlich besser und ich fand gegenüber den anderen Filmen im Jahre 2009 konnten die Bastards nicht wirklich was zeigen. Schade eigentlich. Hätte mehr erwartet.



Du findest Death Proof besser als Inglourious Basterds? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Januar 2010)

Platz 1 _Hangover_
Platz 2 _All inclusive_


----------

